# Help .... my dog is a poser!!!



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Help! I'm at my wits end!
Should I call Cesar Milan , Victoria Stilwell?
Can anyone advise on an e-collar?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry there is no cure for this. Once a poser, always a poser.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

What kind of crate is that in the last picture? Does it hold more then one dog?


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes,there's a labradoodle,two cockers and my vizsla poppy all squished in. ;D 
It's a lintran dog box.
Willow was waiting to get in with Indi


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh, and cooper the lab pup :


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry to say, but the only cure is a modeling contract.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Boast alert!!
Indi was a model for Protexin veterinary products last year. 
I will chase up the shot from the ad agency...


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Your gorgeous posers have obviously inspired my little one...
Today I bought a new camera, and Liesel, whilst in the garden, spied me taking pictures...










...upon seeing this, she very slowly, and very deliberately, sat down. She checked, out the corner of her eye, to make sure I was watching...










then began the posing.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Ha love knowing that more of these crazy V's are posers! Ziva has always been a poser... hence her AKC name ...

UpFront's Wags to Riches Cover Girl


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I have to live with the burden of a beautiful dog that poses : As soon as the camera or phone is out, Ruby is on. Been that way since she was a baby. It couldn't possibly have anything to do with constantly having a camera in her face.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Help .... my dog is a poser!!!*



Vida said:


> Help! I'm at my wits end!
> Should I call Cesar Milan , Victoria Stilwell?
> Can anyone advise on an e-collar?


I love the last pic. Look at the rippling muscles on the shoulder.........mmmm.....good looking pup.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

aaargh - love the pics but don't feel that special anymore ;D the other day someone on the beach pointed at Dugo's posing for the iphone and made a comment on how coll he is. 

I couldn't but think he must be the most clever dog ever :-* he's signature pose whenever there is a flashing machine around is also bum to the ground but looking to the side to show off his profile !


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Oskar,I wonder if Indi looks a little like Astro??


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Help .... my dog is a poser!!!*



Vida said:


> Oskar,I wonder if Indi looks a little like Astro??


In the face perhaps, but Astro doesn't have strong muscle definition. He's a soft dog, not from lack of exercise, but from early knackering in my opinion.


----------

